# Help Identify this bike   GOODYEAR "WINGS DELUXE"



## schwinnut (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 112663Hello CABE members,

	I am trying to identify this bicycle for the manufacturer, age, style, estimated value. I want to know more about this bike before I offer a purchase price. Please see my other listings too.


Sorry...had to pull pics until I make an offer to purchase the lot


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 9, 2013)

that bike was put together with a miss-mash of parts,1960's frame $100


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2013)

Schwinnut, you owe Dave a 12 pack of the beer of his choosing AT THE LEAST!


----------



## schwinnut (Sep 10, 2013)

Huh.... I didn't realize that 1960's bikes had prewar track style chain adjusters.  Which MFG Co were you referring too?


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 10, 2013)

didn't notice those.it look like post war dropouts.umm..... i am gonna say your guess is as good as mine.unless you can find a goodyear catalog with that bike in it.it still looks like it was cobbled together with a bunch of parts.


----------



## Mybluevw (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a 1936 Shelby built bike that has the same Wings badge. Looking at the headset cups they appear to be the same as the ones on my 30s era Shelby as well, and the fork doesn't look 60s to me either.
The handlebars look like early track bike bars, I wonder if it is a Shelby built track bike??


----------



## Iverider (Sep 10, 2013)

It is a track bike. Wood rims, Torrington pedals, no adjuster screws for the "Track ends" 

Don't know the manufacturer. Better photos would help. Fork crown, jointery, etc.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 10, 2013)

with that being said.they did make track bikes with wood rims to the early 40's? the frame does look lugged and the rims are skinny racing wheels.i would put a value of $800 on it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 10, 2013)

Mybluevw said:


> I have a 1936 Shelby built bike that has the same Wings badge. Looking at the headset cups they appear to be the same as the ones on my 30s era Shelby as well, and the fork doesn't look 60s to me either.
> The handlebars look like early track bike bars, I wonder if it is a Shelby built track bike??




Shelby built track bike, my guess as well.
Value?
Chris


----------



## schwinnut (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. I will be going  back over to take better pics of all the bikes this week.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 14, 2013)

please post photos.


----------

